# Clinton River Clean Up July 16th



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys

We are doing our 3rd annual Clinton River cleanup on Saturday July 16th. I am chairing the event for the Metro-west Steelheaders. We are partnered up for the third year in a row with MUCC and the Clinton River Watershed Council. The past two years have been great! Each year we cleared hundreds of pounds of trash and debris. I expect this year to be no different!

We will be meeting at Yates park at 9:00am, and we should be wrapped up no later than 2:00pm. As for the stretch of river, it sounds like we will cover from the dam on down to the range again. This may change, and we may send some folks to another access to divide and conquer if we get enough volunteers.

I know in the last two years, MUCC has provided shirts for all whom attended. That seems to be the case again this year! We will have coffee, donuts, and various beverages for all, followed by lunch for all volunteers as well. I have field and stream gear left over from last year that I will give away as well. I will also be reaching out to see if we can get any more donations to either award at random across all volunteers. I will provide updates via this thread.

Supplies will be provided (gloves, grabbers, trash bags, etc.) No need to worry about paying to park, we will have the city up to speed on our presence. Just show up dressed appropriately, and bring sun screen/sun block if it seems like you will need it.

Anyone with waders, canoes, kayaks, jet sleds (think ice fishing, not river boat!) are more than welcome to bring them. They definitely aid in moving the big stuff around!

If you are interested, please RSVP via the mucc link as follows: 

http://www.mucc.org/otg_clinton_river_clean_up

I hope I have covered all the bases, let me know if you have any questions. I look forward to another successful event, seeing some of the regulars, and meeting more of the local anglers!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in. Who else is coming from M-S?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm in.I just need to remember how to get to Yates.I have not lived up that way in over 15 years.Can the river be boated or is it too shallow?I have an aluminum row boat that I could bring.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Great to hear we have a couple already! Here's the address for the cider mill directly across the street, it should help. It's basically right at 23 mile and dequindre/avon as a point of refernce. 1990 E Avon Rd, Rochester Hills, MI 48307

As for the boat, there isn't a launch there, and it's definitely very shallow. We used a very small Jon a couple of years ago as a barge and drug it back upstream against the current. Wasn't too much fun!


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

If anyone has an old kayak they wouldn't mind filling with bagged refuse; I think that would be an easier way of hauling the refuse upstream to a collection site.

As for a boat, not a chance. below yates is all typical shallow river fishing. Hole, tailout, rapids. At least as far as I walked downstream on the trail, past the cider mill.

Now if anybody has an airboat!!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know that 2 other problem areas are Dodge Park and the Nature Center. I haven't fished those 2 areas recently but in the past there were parts of it that where jammed with small sticks and logs and tons of trash. I know those spots aren't popular when it comes to steelhead fishing but it would be nice to get it cleaned up.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

river rat78 said:


> I know that 2 other problem areas are Dodge Park and the Nature Center. I haven't fished those 2 areas recently but in the past there were parts of it that where jammed with small sticks and logs and tons of trash. I know those spots aren't popular when it comes to steelhead fishing but it would be nice to get it cleaned up.


It would be great to do a clean up from yates to budd. But we gotta draw a line somewhere. Most people fish at yates, so I say make it look nice and maybe they might venture to other parts of the river. If they do, hopefully they catch some fish, have a good time, and take their trash with them!


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

I would say a canoe would be easier as a barge for trash


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Wife just told me today that we have a wedding to go to on the 16th.I really wish that people would check with me before they go making plans for stuff like weddings and what not.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Dang, that's too bad! I'm hoping to meet some new faces from this site!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

From now on I'm going to have to require everybody to schedule weddings,graduations,childbirth,or any other event at least 6 months advance in writing.So that there will not be any schedule conflicts in the future.I need to find out from the wife what time we are expected to be there.Maybe I can sneak away for a few hours before I have to put on that monkey suit.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys, hope you all had a good holiday weekend! Just giving this a bump to the top! We can definitely use more volunteers! Junkman, by all means, join us for just a couple hours if that is all you have to sneak away. It would be appreciated! Hope to see you guys there!!!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

One last call guys! The weather forecast for the morning hours looks nice and comfortable. We've got a decent turnout of over a dozen showing, but I'd love to see a few more folks if you're not busy. Thanks, and hope to see you Saturday!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks to those that came out! Small group, but pretty darn good results! We will see what next year brings...


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a pretty good turn out with good results.Wish I could have made it.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

junkman said:


> Looks like you guys had a pretty good turn out with good results.Wish I could have made it.


I think our total headcount was 16, a couple people couldn't stay the whole time. A couple people were prepping food and skipped the group photo. Overall good event with great results!


----------

